# Time to upgrade, need advice



## Torino (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a Toshiba sdh400 series 2. I want to upgrade to a seagate 35 750gb drive. Can that be done? I would be using a Pentium 3 running windows xp pro to set up the drive. If so who has the best directions?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Torino said:


> I have a Toshiba sdh400 series 2. I want to upgrade to a seagate 35 750gb drive. Can that be done? I would be using a Pentium 3 running windows xp pro to set up the drive. If so who has the best directions?


Best directons on this site:http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...e=Model&page=cat&CFID=279034&CFTOKEN=43740063

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------

